# g technic c4 or car pro DLUX



## furn (Sep 9, 2007)

im sick of constantly reapplying product to my wifes mini plastic trim, so im thinking of using one of the above, im also going to seal her wheels as well.
ive read a lot about gtechnic products and they look great but they are expensive, the dlux stuff looks like a similar type of product but you get twice as much. the dlux should give me enough to do all the trim and the wheels but i havent read that much about it.

what do you guys think?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I think the gtechniq stuff is the same stuff just in different bottles for application purposes, so a small bottle of c5 could do both the wheels and trim


Don't quote me on it though, I'm not 100% sure that's true


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Gtech for me I have it well worth it permanent protection you'll spend more on trim stuff over the years and have to keep re applying! 

Show her the price then buy it and tell her she owes you


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Either or, you won't go wrong with either purchase. :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> I think the gtechniq stuff is the same stuff just in different bottles for application purposes, so a small bottle of c5 could do both the wheels and trim
> 
> Don't quote me on it though, I'm not 100% sure that's true


It's true - I've got C1+ on wheels, trim and paint. :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dlux for me


----------



## furn (Sep 9, 2007)

id read that c4 and c5 were the same product, but would a 50ml bottle do all the lower trim and the roofline trim and the alloy wheels on a mini cooper s.
a 30ml bottle is £42 or a 100ml of dlux for 25 this is my dilemma


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

In that case the choice is obvious 


DLUX


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257886

Take a look and yes have used C1


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

a comprehensive review Lee. :thumb:


----------



## furn (Sep 9, 2007)

Goodfella36 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257886
> 
> Take a look and yes have used C1


ok i seem reassured now the dlux is good stuff, now what should i clean the plastics down with before i apply the stuff, i have some daisy apc and some industrial apc i borrowed from work and a bottle of ag engine and machine cleaner.
if there is something that will clean it better than them to help the longevity of dlux ill buy some as long as it isnt too expensive.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Give them a scrub with the apc, then wipe them with some isopropanol alcohol (IPA)


Should suffice


----------



## furn (Sep 9, 2007)

cheers!


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

I was just about to get some c4 where you getting it from mate


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

DLUX on trim is absolutely brilliant! Just wipe on and your done! 
Lovely darkening effect, and gives a very nice new look.  

On wheels DLUX looks very glossy, more so than regular C.Quartz. :thumb:


----------



## furn (Sep 9, 2007)

i usually use cleanyourcar.co.uk im waiting for the carlack products to come back in stock before i do an order though


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Dlux 100%


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

As it happens, we happen to have a Mini in the family that needed some help with its trim too. :thumb:




























Some other great applications can be found here... (tyres, alloys, plastics, headlights...)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287064

Any questions- let me know. :thumb:

More information about the product on our site.

Andy


----------



## furn (Sep 9, 2007)

ok im sold , the mini trim has some residue marks on it from when i machine polished it, try as i might to remove them i cant , ive scrubbed them with apc before with no luck.

my plan now is scrub with apc again to remove megs trim gel then also purchase some eraser as well and give them a clean with that then apply the product, im now also going to use dlux on my upper and lower grill on my octavia vrs and the other little plasic bits on the car, in fact anything plastic is getting it!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DLUX for me definitely


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

You will get thousands of miles from dlux very good still on van


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Carpro DLUX is sitting in my basket ready to buy after reading a few posts about it lately. Just wondering do you get the swabs in all packages that are shown in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287064 their very useful for grills etc.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> Carpro DLUX is sitting in my basket ready to buy after reading a few posts about it lately. Just wondering do you get the swabs in all packages that are shown in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287064 their very useful for grills etc.


Nope.


----------



## gazzaog (Oct 4, 2012)

DLUX. Great product. Adding to my collection. Cheers for the review.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

furn said:


> ok im sold , the mini trim has some residue marks on it from when i machine polished it, try as i might to remove them i cant , ive scrubbed them with apc before with no luck.
> 
> my plan now is scrub with apc again to remove megs trim gel then also purchase some eraser as well and give them a clean with that then apply the product, im now also going to use dlux on my upper and lower grill on my octavia vrs and the other little plasic bits on the car, in fact anything plastic is getting it!


You can try removing the compound marks with a big rubber eraser. You can usually rub most of it off that way. 1Z Einzset Deep plastic cleaner is excellent and cleaning up exterior plastic trim.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Bod42 said:


> Carpro DLUX is sitting in my basket ready to buy after reading a few posts about it lately. Just wondering do you get the swabs in all packages that are shown in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287064 their very useful for grills etc.


use cotton swabs, cheap and easy , these in the link are sponge tips once Dlux dry they will be solid hard , cant use anymore:
http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=ht.../albums/mm2/Juggyownes/cswab.jpg#.UK5cTeROOhU


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes- disposable cotton swabs are a better option because of the nature of the product, when it cures as a crystal you are stuck with a solid piece of sponge. I can throw some swabs in if you dont have any to hand. :thumb:

For removing excess polish from trim CarPro Eraser is what you need. Not only does it contain alcohols like IPA, but crucially it also contains degreasers that break down the polish so that it can be removed and not simply moved around. Also makes for the best glass cleaner! 

Andy


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Cquartz said:


> use cotton swabs, cheap and easy , these in the link are sponge tips once Dlux dry they will be solid hard , cant use anymore:
> http://www.gophoto.it/view.php?i=ht.../albums/mm2/Juggyownes/cswab.jpg#.UK5cTeROOhU


I will just steal some swabs from the Mrs :devil: I thought they would go hard afterwards but that review makes out they come with the product so thought I would check as they would be useful for my front grill.


----------

